# +5* cook



## Griff (Jan 2, 2010)

Here's proof.  I've got two packers, one 12.8 pounds and one 15.4 pounds. I didn't get started until 7:30am and am kinda concerned about getting done at a reasonable hour tonight.


----------



## bbquzz (Jan 2, 2010)

Looks like you have a good head of steam going, and not a lot of snow or is that just an area you clean off? Stay warm! I assume there will be pictures when you are done


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 2, 2010)

Smoke on !


----------



## Frankvw (Jan 2, 2010)

howlong dus it normaly take?


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 2, 2010)

You got us beat here bud. + 11 Do wind chills count?
Give it hell Griff!
bbquzz are you questioning the picture taking efforts of our Northern(and I mean Northern  ) brother?? He "always" follows through with the fininshed pics. Just Like Cappy.   

Griif go high heat on the briskets. Works every time.  8)


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 2, 2010)

Griff said:
			
		

> Here's proof.  I've got two packers, one 12.8 pounds and one 15.4 pounds. I didn't get started until 7:30am and am *kinda concerned about getting done at a reasonable hour tonight*.



Griff foil at 165º and finish in the oven, little higher heat wouldn't hurt at that point......275º-300º.


----------



## Griff (Jan 2, 2010)

bbquzz said:
			
		

> Looks like you have a good head of steam going, and not a lot of snow or is that just an area you clean off? Stay warm! I assume there will be pictures when you are done


I keep the deck shoveled so I can get to the cookers. Got a couple feet in the yard. I also thawed out some corned beef cured briskets I made a couple months ago and then ran out of time to smoke into pastrami. I got them going in the smaller WSM. The second pic shows the snow in the back yard. If you look carefully, you can see moose tracks back near the fence.


----------



## bbquzz (Jan 2, 2010)

An arsenal of WSM's, I love it. I figured you had more snow, I know my neighbors think I'm nuts for shoveling and sweeping my deck. Griff where did you get the discs under your WSM to protect the deck?


----------



## surfinsapo (Jan 2, 2010)

That is amazing!!!!


----------



## BluzQue (Jan 2, 2010)

Go For It *Griff*!

 8)


----------



## Cramden (Jan 2, 2010)

What about moose in the smoker?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 3, 2010)

it's 23 here this morning in the Sun Fun city and I'm
about to die!


----------



## Griff (Jan 3, 2010)

Here's some finished pics.













Burnt ends.




You may remember when I made some corned beef brisket a couple months ago. Work got crazy and I never got time to do anything with it except freeze it. When I made it I removed the points before curing it. Today I ground the points for future hamburgers. 





I smoked one of the corned beef brisket into pastrami yesterday. I am totally amazed how tasty it came out. I intend to make sandwiches later today.


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 3, 2010)

Griff those pics are fantastc!! 
You've been busy! Have a pastrami sammy for me!!


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Jan 3, 2010)

I am officially a wimp. I couldn't even make myself get out there today at 30F. 

That is a fantastic looking brisket!


----------



## DarylCincy (Jan 3, 2010)

Griff that sure look's good, I'm hungry now!


----------



## bbquzz (Jan 3, 2010)

Griff it all looks great, Those picture are like a pro!


----------



## Toby Keil (Jan 3, 2010)

Awesome Griff simply awesome and all done in cold weather to boot. You da man!


----------



## Griff (Jan 3, 2010)

Here's the pastrami sandwich that was tonight's dinner. I'm makin more pastrami.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 4, 2010)

Ooooh That looks gooooood!


----------



## bbquzz (Jan 4, 2010)

Griff I'm gaining weight just looking at the pictures.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 4, 2010)

Boy Griff,

You don't jack around when you post pics.  That brisket and that sammie is some good looking stuff.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 4, 2010)

that pastrami sandwich may be the best looking thing
I've seen on this site.


----------



## Cramden (Jan 4, 2010)

Damn fine lookin product there Griff.


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 4, 2010)

Dude........damn!
Nice!!!
I have to make of that real damn soon!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 4, 2010)

Griff, it looks like brisket cooks better in the cold! EXCELLENT looking food pics!!!! John Pen, TAKE A LESSON! Old Griff didn't cry once about the cold!


----------



## Div (Jan 4, 2010)

YUMYUM


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 5, 2010)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Griff, it looks like brisket cooks better in the cold! EXCELLENT looking food pics!!!! John Pen, TAKE A LESSON! *Old Griff didn't cry once about the cold*!



Unless Griff says otherwise, I am going to assume that his wife is the one who was in the cold.  HA!!!!!!


----------



## Griff (Jan 5, 2010)

Cliff, she helps with the prep and clean up, but I do most all the outside part. She did toast the sandwich.


----------



## dollarbill (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh man I think Cap. described it the best!   That looks taaaaasstttyyyyyyy!     How hard is it to make pastrami?  Is it a total pain in the Arse?


----------



## DJ (Jan 5, 2010)

Xcellent Burn and Exceptional looking Pastrami!
dj


----------



## Big Bears BBQ (Jan 5, 2010)

Very nice looking brisket job well done....................


----------



## Shores (Jan 6, 2010)

Okay! I'm ready to be your neighbor. Great looking brisket!  

Didn't you say something about long winters? I think I could handle that.  8)


----------



## Smokey Lew (Jan 12, 2010)

That is some great looking meat!  What's all that white stuff on the ground - kosher salt?  I'm in So Cal and it's about 75 degrees today.

Smokey Lew


----------



## bknox (Jan 12, 2010)

As great as that looks I think you guys are crazy. I can barely bring myself to take out the trash until spring breaks. Maybe its something I need to do to therapy myself into liking cold weather better;-)


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 13, 2010)

****** I want a reuben now!  Fantastic Griff!


----------



## bbquzz (Jan 13, 2010)

Griff, any chance you could FedEx some of us in the lower 48 a few of those Reubens. I keep coming back to this post just to look and drool


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 14, 2010)

Smokey Lew said:
			
		

> That is some great looking meat!  What's all that white stuff on the ground - kosher salt?  I'm in So Cal and it's about 75 degrees today.
> 
> Smokey Lew


Lew, I believe there is a unwritten rule on this forum about the bragging of nice weather while alot of us are freezing our butt's off!


----------



## RubThatButt (Jan 15, 2010)

Those are some beautiful groceries. That pastrami and the burnt ends are works of art. Drooling doesn't even begin to cover it....

AWESOME!


----------

